# JFileChooser



## MiRaMC (9. Mai 2006)

Ich will in meinem Programm, dass der User über einen JFileChooser ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis auswählen kannn. (Einen Ordner, KEINE Datei)
Den FileChooser zu erzeugen und anzuzeigen ist kein Problem. Nur Verzeichniss anzeigen zu lassen auch nicht, aber wie bringe ich den FileChooser jetzt dazu beim Klick auf OK den kompletten Pfadnamen des gewählten Verzeichnisses auszugeben?
Das kann ja nicht so schwer sein, aber bevor ich mich jetzt verrückt mach, frag ich lieber hier.
Also schonmal Danke!


----------



## flashray (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

geh mal in der API für JFileChooser die Settermethoden durch:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JFileChooser.html


Vg Erdal


----------

